# Porting Aqua to Linux



## AsphyxiA (Jan 19, 2007)

since Mac OSX is essentially built upon a version of open BSD, would it be possible to port the Aqua GUI to Linux? Has anyone even attempted to do so?  I know there are many GTK+ widgets that will give KDE and such an OSX feel.


----------



## Migons (Jan 20, 2007)

No, since Aqua is not open source - so it couldn't be ported by anyone else but Apple.


----------



## AsphyxiA (Jan 20, 2007)

i know its not opensource BUT is it theoretically possible?


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Jan 20, 2007)

AsphyxiA said:


> i know its not opensource BUT is it theoretically possible?



Assuming you get the SOURCE for it, yes. Ofcourse. you have the source afterall.

However it would be highly illegal, as its apples property. (I.E. Closed source)

Along with the fact Darwin uses MANY apple specific components, It would be a lot easier to port explorer to linux, from windows


----------



## AsphyxiA (Jan 20, 2007)

i guess. i guess ill just have to stick with th3e object bar and kde themes, meh oh well


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Jan 20, 2007)

AsphyxiA said:


> i guess. i guess ill just have to stick with th3e object bar and kde themes, meh oh well



I have explored skinning linux, skinning windows, porting whatever you can from darwin, emulating it.

Then I just bought a macbook pro.

It's just not worth the hassle, problems that arise, technical barriers, legal problems, and the macbook pro looks damn nice  

That, and linux's GUI is buggy as hell when skinned via something like baghera.


----------



## Wile E (Jan 21, 2007)

Dippyskoodlez said:


> I have explored skinning linux, skinning windows, porting whatever you can from darwin, emulating it.
> 
> Then I just bought a macbook pro.
> 
> ...


Almost all GUIs I have used become buggy when you skin them. OS X and Windows included. I tried all that stuff, too. Even tried running OS X on a pc, but in the end, just like you Dippy, I just broke down and bought an Intel Mac. Now I have 3 Macs. 1GHz G4 iMac, 1.6GHz G5 PowerMac, and just this week a brand new 20" 2.33GHz Core2 iMac w/X1600 256MB


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Jan 21, 2007)

Wile E said:


> Almost all GUIs I have used become buggy when you skin them. OS X and Windows included. I tried all that stuff, too. Even tried running OS X on a pc, but in the end, just like you Dippy, I just broke down and bought an Intel Mac. Now I have 3 Macs. 1GHz G4 iMac, 1.6GHz G5 PowerMac, and just this week a brand new 20" 2.33GHz Core2 iMac w/X1600 256MB



Windows is moderately stable when skinned to behave vastly different.

Linux, well, not so much...


----------



## Wile E (Jan 21, 2007)

Dippyskoodlez said:


> Windows is moderately stable when skinned to behave vastly different.


Well yeah, relatively, especially compared to OS X and Linux. But it's still more stable when left alone.


----------



## Atech (Mar 14, 2007)

Dippyskoodlez said:


> Windows is moderately stable when skinned to behave vastly different.
> 
> Linux, well, not so much...


Strange, I've never gotten a Linux desktop environment to become unstable by changing skins ... And I change theme engines a lot.

In fact, the only time I've ever had anything become "unstable" is when I forgot to compile in SATA support when rebuilding the kernel.


----------



## starkruzr (Apr 2, 2007)

Skinning OS X almost always results in a UI that looks like crap on a stick.  This is why I leave it alone on my MBP.  

That said, I think I'm going to look into triple-booting OS X, XP and Ubuntu.  Soooo pretty.


----------



## Wile E (Apr 3, 2007)

Yeah, I leave OS X alone as well. I'm looking to get beryl fully running on my Fedora Core install (on the PC), however.


----------

